# Hi Hoooooo, Hi Hooooooooo,



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, I snapped this leaving lowes. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Did ya give them a card? they might need you later


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope, no card, cant wait for him to have to stop very quickly. Obviously, this guy has never loaded up the car with cane poles to hit the brim holes with.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Now, Now... don't get so upset. Here that could mean that somebody is building a spud launcher or deer feeder!! :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

30/34 pipe. Go ahead, make a spud launcher out of that, Ill read more about it later in the newspaper!!!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

OK... :laughing: So no spud launcher.
Maybe a deer feeder? :yes:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

whats the big deal? my work truck is in the shop so i borrowed the wifes car, how would u have strapped it?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

2" wide heavy duty ratcheting strap hooked to each mirror. I had rigging classes.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife would have flat out told me now way in hell are you gonna haul pipe in MY car! Deer feeder? And no pick up truck wid monster mudders? Not! :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

maybe its another sniper like in washington d.c. This time their using rpg's


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:laughing: Maybe it's a really big joint.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe he is using it for... guttering?:laughing:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

gutt-er-done!!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> :laughing: Maybe it's a really big joint.


 Cheech and Chong ?


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe it is an oversized stripper pole!! :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Cheech and Chong ?


 
Cheech and Chong Plumbing :thumbsup:


----------

